# HK Civilian Ar's



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Everyone wanted one, said they'd buy one if they were available...well time to see who will stick to their words. HK WILL produce their Ar style rifles for civilian sales. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

And they WILL be expensive :watching:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

And I predict they WILL back out of the deal if it looks like the Dems will control congress and the White House. 

Their timing sucks. 8 years of semi-friendly Republican leadership, and they wait to start hatching this plan until the year before a presidential election... :smt009


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ehhh, I have no interest. The standard impingement-driven Colt M4s in my unit (220 of them) all seem to run perfectly fine, and in conditions way worse than most civilians will ever see.

Anyway, POF makes a piston gun right now if you want one.

I agree with DJ Niner about their sucky timing, but HK has seldom done things in a way that is understandable to us dumb Americans.


----------

